# Meet Azure!



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Thought I would share pictures of one Miss Azure - Isn't she pretty?


----------



## Runaway Mousery (Jul 5, 2012)

She's gorgeous! A beautiful flower for a beautiful doe . Nice pics!


----------



## fancyteddy1 (Mar 14, 2013)

I love the one where you can see her little hands


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Oh what a beautiful girl.
Cute lady,Miss Azure.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

fantastic pics and what a lovely mouse


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Adorable!


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Aww, so sweet. 

I see photos like this, and can't help wondering... how do you get them to hang out, right in top of the item in the photo, when it's not something mouse toyish? (Like, say a small flower with stem/leaves. :lol: )


----------



## RockyMountainMice (Jan 16, 2012)

She is lovely and those photos are just too cute.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Gosh, she is gorgeous!


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

So many compliments, thank you! 


ThatCertainGlow said:


> Aww, so sweet.
> 
> I see photos like this, and can't help wondering... how do you get them to hang out, right in top of the item in the photo, when it's not something mouse toyish? (Like, say a small flower with stem/leaves. :lol: )


Ummmm... Plonk her down, nudge her into the position I want, if she doesn't like it she will squeak a little and viola! Honest to god, that is how I did it. 
There was the odd picture of a mouse bum towards the end when she decided she was sick of posing but that's to be expected


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

She is SO beautiful!


----------



## RockyMountainMice (Jan 16, 2012)

Wish it were so easy with mine! They bop and bounce around too much.


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

RockyMountainMice said:


> Wish it were so easy with mine! They bop and bounce around too much.


She is the only one like that.. 
I've got a few that as soon as the camera is close to them, they will climb all over it, some that sniff everything and head bop and those that just HATE the camera.


----------

